

Web robot that learns - itsdeshazer
http://bembot.com

======
ColinWright
Maybe it's just me, but sites like this _really_ annoy me. I feel that I've
been duped into clicking on a link that's just asking for my email. It doesn't
tell me what it does, what benefits it offers, why I should spend time even
bothering to look at all.

In short, it's completely put me off bothering again.

If you want me to engage, tell me something. Anything. Don't just take. The
more you give, the more people will be engaged.

~~~
priyankt
It annoys me as well. Only interested people will bother to have a look at it
and telling them nothing about you application won't get you their email id
for sure. Either share more information or wait until your are ready to share
it.

